# CV Joint issue



## FFDRFT200 (Nov 11, 2005)

ok i just replaced the axle assembly yesterday, and the clicking went away for the day, when i got in my car this morning and cut the wheel i got the damn clicking again!
anyone know why this would happen, or if it is normal for it to happen? thanks a lot for your help in advance


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

FFDRFT200 said:


> ok i just replaced the axle assembly yesterday, and the clicking went away for the day, when i got in my car this morning and cut the wheel i got the damn clicking again!
> anyone know why this would happen, or if it is normal for it to happen? thanks a lot for your help in advance


Two comments for you. 
1) Are you sure its coming from the same side ? 
2) Have them check the front wheel bearing. I changed an axle 3 times on a Subaru before I found out it was the wheel bearing. 
Try turning left and right at 30 mph in sharp cuts and see if the a noise gets louder and softer each way. 
Good Luck.....


----------



## FFDRFT200 (Nov 11, 2005)

sounds like a plan, 
i know the first axle was bad, it had a leak in the cv boot that was goin on for a while, but this bearing idea sounds like it may be it too... could you by chance tell me where the bearing is? thanks!
*looks stupid*


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

FFDRFT200 said:


> sounds like a plan,
> i know the first axle was bad, it had a leak in the cv boot that was goin on for a while, but this bearing idea sounds like it may be it too... could you by chance tell me where the bearing is? thanks!
> *looks stupid*


Unfortunately the bearing is pressed into the hub and is normally a sealed unit. 
when you tighten the axle the axle and nut grip the inner bearing race. 

SO this is a big deal, and it means you have to dismantle the hub and take it into an auto machine shop and have the old one pressed out and a new one pressed in ($20-40 ?) plus bearing. 

These days you cant pound it out and back with a hammer because the race is not strong enough, on the Subaru I was told it was plastic !!! 

So check the other axle first and try and see if it varies with turning load like I suggested earlier. 
you also should test this for slow speed clicking on lock as well, this is the classic symptom of CV joint gone bad. 
I have ALWAYS found the boot bad when I have an CV joint gone bad. 

Good Luck....


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

Also, whatever side you hear the noise on...the problem is on the OPPOSITE axle.

Someone correct me if Im wrong, I may have got this mixed up with something else, but Im pretty sure Im right.

I just replaced both halfshafts on mine about 2 weeks ago and the drivers side outer CV joint splines stripped themselves this weekend while I was pulling into the drivethrough to get some lunch. That was fun. Now I get to replace the half shaft AGAIN.

sigh


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Kennizmo said:


> Also, whatever side you hear the noise on...the problem is on the OPPOSITE axle.
> 
> Someone correct me if Im wrong, I may have got this mixed up with something else, but Im pretty sure Im right.
> 
> ...


I think it’s just a bitch to tell what side the noise is coming from. 
It helps to have a passenger listen as well, when you both say different sides you can tell how difficult it is. 
But as I said every CV joint issue I have had had a torn boot first, even if the boot had been replaced in the past that counts. The CV joint was damaged. 
Every time there was an exception to the rule it turned out to be something else. So the rule held up. 

Wow I am surprised you stripped the spines, check the splines in the hub as well. Not done that yet !!! 

Good luck......


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

IanH said:


> ...But as I said every CV joint issue I have had had a torn boot first, even if the boot had been replaced in the past that counts. The CV joint was damaged...


when i purchased my 200sx the dealer had a spec sheet with it of what condition it was in. the only thing it said was that it had 50% front brakes and like 35% rear brakes. when i asked about the cv joints he told me to take a look for my self, i did and the looked great, no oil or cracks. when i got the car home and opened the trunk, i found 2 boxes that had contained the CV joint boots. i guess what im getting at is, is there a way to check the cv joint? besides the boots being torn?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

makaveli said:


> when i purchased my 200sx the dealer had a spec sheet with it of what condition it was in. the only thing it said was that it had 50% front brakes and like 35% rear brakes. when i asked about the cv joints he told me to take a look for my self, i did and the looked great, no oil or cracks. when i got the car home and opened the trunk, i found 2 boxes that had contained the CV joint boots. i guess what im getting at is, is there a way to check the cv joint? besides the boots being torn?


Only the low speed full lock turn with load and over-run. The classic knock on Lock. 
After that you have to dismantle and inspect, and at that point its messy, and somewhat difficulty to dismantle the joints and reassemble. you need fresh grease and boot bands, and a re-bander. So most people buy the re-built with lifetime guarantee. 
That way if you tear a boot you just replace the whole thing for free (if you do the install yourself.)


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

IanH said:


> Only the low speed full lock turn with load and over-run. The classic knock on Lock.
> After that you have to dismantle and inspect, and at that point its messy, and somewhat difficulty to dismantle the joints and reassemble. you need fresh grease and boot bands, and a re-bander. So most people buy the re-built with lifetime guarantee.
> That way if you tear a boot you just replace the whole thing for free (if you do the install yourself.)


cool thanks. umm im gonna try what you suggested... but whats over-run? i think i got the rest, pretty much turning the wheel all the way while going in a circle in 1st?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

makaveli said:


> cool thanks. umm im gonna try what you suggested... but whats over-run? i think i got the rest, pretty much turning the wheel all the way while going in a circle in 1st?


Yes, you go fairly slow and apply throttle at full lock. 
Then release the throttle so the engine is dragging. I am used to calling this overrun but that term may not be in common use here, don't know.
Let us know what you find out.


----------

